# Kem Aqua+ WB lacquer



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I was just wondering how many of you are using Kem Aqua+ WB Lacquer on a regular basis?

Painters MUST be using the stuff if they keep selling it.

What's your go-to spray setup for this coating? Are you using the KA+ surfacer too?

I know I can search and find threads about KA+ but what is Kem Aqua like to use in 2019? Has the product evolved over the last 2-3 years? Have they improved the formula? Just curious.


----------



## jmfinishing (Apr 5, 2017)

I have been using kem aqua plus for about 2 years now. I have a finishing shop in Lafayette Louisiana and I can tell you that if you do not have a climate controlled environment to put your cabinets, or whatever it is that you are painting, in to dry then you will not like this product. Like any waterborne coating they are very sensitive to humidity and will not dry unless you can put them in a room where the temp and humidity is controlled. I also do not use the kem aqua surfacer anymore and have switch to the gen 2 universal primer. Better build due to it having more solids, easier sanding, better hold out, and I find it to be less brittle. Another challenge I have is when spraying large cabinet pieces ,like fridge surrounds or pieces with painted top surfaces, is the overspray dries in air and will not burn back into any wet surface which creates a horrible feel. my set up is a 30:1 AAA Graco merkur . I use a 509 tip majority of the time with the pressure around 800 to 1000. Air pressure usually between 15 and 20 psi. I love the look a feel that can be achieved with kem aqua but my biggest issue is overspray settling on surface


----------



## Mace (Nov 16, 2017)

If you like KA then try using Sayerlack. I will be getting some soon for the first time. I know a lot of guys have switched from KA to Sayerlack claiming Sayerlack is better. Sherwin owns Sayerlack so it should be pretty accessible as well.


----------



## jmfinishing (Apr 5, 2017)

Keep us posted on your experience with sayerlack. I think I'm going to order some this week and give it a try. Only thing is it looks like it's only available in 5 gallons


----------



## Mace (Nov 16, 2017)

Ill have to pass on the Sayerlack. My SW store is helpless with this stuff. I call the store and they tell me to call a 1-800 number for product info. I call the 800 number and they tell me to call the store i previously called! 
That is supposed to be the only store in my area that carries the stuff and I live in Cleveland....SW country.

I often go on woodworking sites and see what the cabinet makers use and there are actually a good amount of stuff to choose from but they are not in my area. So, ill have to order out of state.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Your average SW stores won’t be of much help with HydroPlus or Kem Aqua Plus. 

Do a google search search fir SW Product Finishing stores in your area. They should stock these products and they cater to cabinet builders and pre-finishing shops so they’re much more knowledgeable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

